# Confix Webmail Login



## Xentio (23. Juli 2004)

Salut allerseits,

Bin neu hier und ich bin mir uach nicht sicher ob mein Problem unbedingt hier rein muss also seht mir das bitte nach.

Zu meinem Problem:

Ich bin gerade am basteln einer Homepage für ne Jugendgruppe.
Bei meinem Webhoster (http://www.okayspace.de), habe ich unbegrenzte pop3 Fächer
und E-Mailadressen.
Aus diesem Grund möchte ich jedem Mitglied unserer Jugendgruppe ne E-Mailadresse vergeben.


Ich möchte in meiner Seite ein Login Fenster verbauen an dem dann jedes Mitglied sein Benutzernamen und sein passwort eingebenj kann damit er gleich in sein Postfach kommt.

Nun wie stell ich das am besten an
Hab nur sehr wenig erfahrung.
Der Link zur E-Mail Login lautet:

http://s5.okayspace.de/cgi-bin/webmail/login.cgi

ich möcht halt nicht das man jedes mal erst auf die Seite gehen muss und sich dann erst einloggen kann. Möchte ein anmeldescribt direkt aus meiner Seite aus.

Wenn jemand mal lust hat es zu testen dem hab ich mal ein konto freigeschaltet


Benutzername: web93p1
Passwort :  web93p1

Wäre super toll wenn mir da jemand helfen könnt.

See you


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Juli 2004)

Du brauchst kein Skript...du musst eigentlich nur das Confixx-Anmelde-Formular auf die entsprechende Seite kopieren:
	
	
	



```
<form action="http://s5.okayspace.de/cgi-bin/webmail/login.cgi"method="post">
<input type=hidden name="login" value="1">
Benutzername:<br>
<input type="text"name="username"><br>
Passwort:<br>
<input type="password"name="pass"><br>
<input type=submit value="Login">
</form>
```


----------



## KristophS (24. Juli 2004)

Als Alternative kannst du auch mit einem kleinen PHP Mailer arbeiten.
Der funktioniert so ,dass du einen Catch all Account einrichtest und man sich per Browser die Mails holen kann.
Hier findest du es :
»b1g.de  unter »ältere Downloads« schauen.


----------

